# PC Domination Contest (T-Shirt für alle Teilnehmer)



## Bluebeard (30. April 2014)

*PC Domination Contest (T-Shirt für alle Teilnehmer)*

Sicher dir dein kostenloses T-Shirt und die Chance auf weitere Gewinne. Was du dafür machen musst?

1. Registriere dich bei uns im Corsair Forum
2. Mache 6 Fotos von deinem Corsair System - Front, Links, Rechts und eine 3/4 Aufnahme und zwei Highlights-Fotos.
3. Erstelle einen neuen Thread bei uns im Forum und lade die Bilder dort hoch
4. Nach einer Prüfung bekommst du einen Link zu einem Formular, wo du deine Daten eingeben kannst und du bekommst von uns dein T-Shirt zugesandt - Alles völlig kostenlos

Die Aktion läuft noch bis zum 05.Mai 2014


----------

